
Nuand abusing the term “Open Source” for non-free Software - ashitlerferad
http://laforge.gnumonks.org/blog/20160601-nuand-adsb-not-open-source/
======
DerekL
I looked at the post by Nuand, and it doesn't say “open source”, it just says
“we are releasing the source”. Maybe they've fix the post not to say “open
source”.

